# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ένα πολύ καλό βιντεάκι με  timbrados !

## jk21

Ενα πολύ καλό βιντεακι που βρηκε για μας ο Γιωργοε  ( odysseus ) ,αλλα αφησε σε μενα την πρωτοβουλια να ανοιξω το σχετικο θεμα (καλη ωρα σαν τον Ανδρεα που καποτε μου << σφυρουσε >> τροφες που διαλεγει η καρδερινα στη φυση ,να τις ανεβασω εγω ... ) 




ενα πουλακι μαλιστα ,αναφερεται οτι ειναι 93 βαθμων 

με αυτο 

http://www.pcfreetime.com/
(ειναι free ) 

μπορουμε να το κανουμε mp3 

και με αυτο 

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/?lang=el

αν θελουμε να επεξεργαστουμε αλλους ηχους που τυχον εχουμε ηδη σαν mp3




*προσοχη το ποστ 148 και την επισημανση καποιων λαθων που υπαρχουν στα πουλακια*

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη μου στελνεις λινκ στο γιουτιουμπ; με π.μ. γιατι με ενδιαφερει και υπολογιστης δεν υπαρχει τωρα... :/

----------


## jk21

απλα πατας εκει που λεει στο βιντεακι youtube και σου ανοιγει σε νεα καρτελα

----------


## serafeim

δειχνει ενα μαυρο τεαττγωνο απλα Δημητρη γι αυτο...

----------


## jk21

αν και μαλλον απλα καπου σου κολλαει ,να και ο συνδεσμος  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=doZBbJmrwDw

----------


## jk21

να ακομη ενα που μου τραβηξε την προσοχη

----------


## serafeim

χμμμ... μεταλικες φωνες οχι πολλες φλορεο και ακουω και λιγα γλουγλου...
ακουγοντααι diiscontinious? η οχι; παντως φλυαρα πουλια με δυνατες και πολλες μεταλλικες νοτες.... και ομορφα πουλια ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη...

----------


## jk21

classico ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ ! Classico !!!

----------


## serafeim

τοσο φλυαρα ειναι τα κλασικο Δημητρη; ωρε μπραβο!!!!!
θελω κατι παρομοιω απο τα δικα σου φετις η μαλλον οταν κατεβω Αθηνα για ρουχα θα τα δω απο κοντα να τραγουδανε ...

----------


## orion

ωραία πουλάκια...

----------


## jk21



----------


## orion

αυτό το τελευταίο βίντεο δε μου αρέσει καθόλου... και δε νομίζω να είναι timbrado... καλύτερα μη το χρησιμοποιήσετε...

----------


## alexispaok

παιδια μπορω να κανω πολλα τραγουδια απο τριμπραντος συνεχομενα και να τα ανεβασω youtube.

----------


## alexispaok

Δημητρη το πρωτο προγραμμα που ανεβασες δεν μου φενεται και πολυ ασφαλες...καλυτερα να κατεβασετε αυτο http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software.htm (εχω mcafee αυθεντικο και δεν βρικε τπτ απο ιους)  :winky:

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ το δεξι πουλι δεν ειναι πραγματι ... ισως ειναι σφαλμα που το ανεβασα .Αλλα το πουλι που κυριως δειχνει (δεν ακουγεται ομως μονο αυτο ) νομιζω ειναι καθαρα τιμπραντο ... εσυ βεβαια ξερεις καλυτερα 


ΑΛΕΞΗ το formatfactory ειναι γνωστοτατο προγραμμα μετατροπων ,και το λινκ ειναι απο την μαμα εταιρια

----------


## jk21

καποιο φιλαρακι μου θυμισε (το εχω και γω για αναπαραγωγη βιντεο αλλα δεν εκανα μετατροπες με αυτο ) το realplayer ... πασιγνωστο με δωρεαν εκδοση που κανει αυτο που θελουμε 
http://eu.real.com/

----------


## Rovaios

Και ένα άλλο βιντεάκι (που εμένα προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ) με ένα Ελληνικό αστέρι ... Ροδίτικο για τη ακρίβεια ,, 
   με μουσική  επένδυση αλλά και πάλι αξίζει !!! 
 Απολαύστε το ...

----------


## saxo_29

Ρε παιδια συγνωμη κιολας μιας και δεν ειμαι γνωστης του αντικειμενου, και ισως κανω λαθος... αλλα τοσο ομορφα πουλακια με τοσο ωραιες φωνουλες δεν ειναι κριμα να ειναι στριμογμενα μεσα σε τοσο δα κλουβακια;

----------


## jk21

Τα καναρινια φωνης παιρνουν την προετοιμασια για το διαγωνισμο εκει ,για να τα αναγκαζουν να επικεντρωνονται στο τραγουδι και οχι στις βολτες μεσα στο κλουβι ,σε ιδιο χωρο σαν αυτον που θα διαγωνισθουν μπροστα στον κριτη .Για μενα οποιος προεκτεινει αυτο το διαστημα και εκτος προετοιμασιας ,για να εχει το μεγιστο στο τραγουδι των πουλιων του ,ειναι λαθος .Εχω αλλες προτεραιοτητες .Για ενα περιορισμενο χρονικο διαστημα ,ενταξει ειναι αποδεκτο

----------


## saxo_29

ΟΚ καταλαβα Δημητρη, ευχαριστω. Νομιζα οτι τα κρατουν τα κακομοιρα εκει μεσα και φρικαρα. Ειδες, οταν δεν ξερεις τι παθαινεις  :Ashamed0005: .

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ ειναι αρκετοι που τα ενηλικα που κρατανε και θελουν να εχουν για δασκαλους ή εστω για τραγουδι ,τα κρατουν και εκει

----------


## saxo_29

Δημητρη συγνωμη και παλι εαν φαινομαι "κακος" αλλα εαν καποιος κρατα ενα πουλακι σε ενα τοσο μικρο κλουβι..για οποιοδηποτε λογο, το θεωρω σκληρο και βαναυσο. Παιρνω τον εαυτο μου σαν παραδειγμα...εαν με εβαζες να ζησω σε ενα δωματειο 2χ2 για την υπολοιπη ζωη μου σιγουρα δεν θα μου αρεσε...γιατι να το κανω αυτο ή κατι αναλογο σε ενα αλλο πλασμα;

----------


## serafeim

αφησε το ελευθερο τοτε!! αφου αυτο θες κι εσυ!!!
στα λογια σου ερχομαι!!!

Φιλικα!!!

----------


## jk21

οταν γινεται για μεγαλο διαστημα και οχι λιγων εβδομαδων ,συμφωνω και εγω μαζι σου !

----------


## jk21

να και ενα οχι μονο καλο ,αλλα με πανω απο ενα καλα πουλια στο ιδιο βιντεακι !




και floreo και συνεχομενες και ολα τα καλα !

----------


## οδυσσέας

#1 ειναι το ιδιο βιντεο  ::

----------


## jk21

:Anim 55:   αντε γερασαμε .... εκανα μια τσαρκα στο youtube και το πετυχα στα << αγαπημενα >> μου και λεω ,να καλο αυτο ,ας το βαλω ..... ομως  το γηρας φαινεται αρχησε απο τα δευτερα αντα να δειχνει τα δοντια του   ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

φιλε με τοσα που εχεις στο κεφαλι σου και τοσους να σε ζαλιζουμε, αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα. 
η ηλικια ειναι μια χαρα εγω νομιζα πως ειχες παει παλι στην ταβερνα που σου ειχε πει ο Γιωργος  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

αυτο σιγουρα δεν το εχουμε δει και ειναι και απο ελλαδα .αν και μεγαλουτσικο με κενα χωρις τραγουδι ,με καταλληλη επεξεργασια ,μπορει καποιος να κρατησει καποιες πολυ καλες στιγμες

----------


## jk21

εδω μας ετοιμασε ο φιλος μας ο Γιαννης τα δυο τελευταια βιντεο επεξεργασμενα σε ηχο 

http://chirb.it/a8be2h

http://chirb.it/C7HOaO

καποια κριτικη ,θετικη και γενικα σχολιασμο απο τα παιδια που ξερουν δυο πραγματα εστω παραπανω απο μας τους απειρους; καποια πχ εμφανη σφαλματα ή εμφανη θετικα στοιχεια;

----------


## Anastasis

Ερωτας τα tibrado στην φωνη

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.

Το πιο κατω βιντεακι απο ενα clasico φιγουραρει για πολυ καιρο (χρονια υποθετω) στην πρωτη σελιδα των timbratistas της αμερικης.
(Ο εκτροφεας του -που ειναι και ο προεδρος της USTF- εκτρεφει κυριως intermedio. Απειρα βιντεακια στο καναλι του:
http://www.youtube.com/user/sebavall1/videos

Ειναι βαθμολογημενο εκει με 88 βαθμους. 
(προσωπικα θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερο απο αλλα βαθμολογημενα με περισσοτερους ποντους, και ομολογω οτι θα το αξιοποιησω :-)).





.

----------


## serafeim

Ιντερμιντιο ε?
Δηλαδη ειναι καλα για εκπαιδευση τα βιντεακια του?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Αρκει να βρεις "καθαρα", γιατι βαζει εκκλησιαστικη υποκρουση συνηθως.

----------


## jk21

θα κοιταξω το καναλι αναλυτικα στην πορεια ,αλλα αυτο βρε Γιωργο δεν με ενθουσιασε ,οχι γιατι ειμαι λατρης των classico ,αλλα γιατι μαλλον προς ενα classico οχι απο τα καλυτερα το βλεπω ,παρα καλο intermediate ,που θα περιμενα καποια floreos .... οσο βεβαια ειμαι ικανος να τα αναγνωριζω ...

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη αν βρεις κανα καλο για intermidiate για εκπαιδευση στειλτω μου!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Σπαταλησε 2 λεπτα ακομη και ακουσε το και εδω Δημητρη (ειναι το ιδιο πουλι).
σιγουρα δεν ειναι το "αστερι", αλλα εχει καλα στοιχεια.

----------


## jk21

εδω εχει σαφως καλυτερες στιγμες !
  αλλα αν δεις και τα σχολια απο κατω ,τελικα πραγματι ειναι και δεν μοιαζει μονο ,με classico 

και σιγουρα δεν ηταν σπαταλη ο χρονος που το ακουσα ... ηδη οσο ημουν εκτος φορουμ ,πριν λιγο ακουσα και 2-3 αλλα πουλακια του με καλα στοιχεια

----------


## orion

> .
> 
> Ειναι βαθμολογημενο εκει με 88 βαθμους. 
> (προσωπικα θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερο απο αλλα βαθμολογημενα με περισσοτερους ποντους, και ομολογω οτι θα το αξιοποιησω :-)).
> 
> 
> .


Φαντάζομαι φίλε μου να γνωρίζεις ότι οι ομοσπονδίες έχουν διαφορετικές  φίσες βαθμολόγησης με διαφορετικές κατηγορίες και κλίμακες... δηλ. ένα  πουλί βαθμολογημένο κατά FOCDE με 88pts δεν είναι ίσο με ένα πουλί 88pts  βαθμολογημένο κατά FOE και δεν εξαρτάται από τη χώρα στην οποία βαθμολογήθηκε (σε ότι αφορα στην απόλυτη βαθμολόγηση τουλάχιστον)...

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο υποθετω αυτο στην αμερικη θα ειναι κατα fosde .Με δεδομενο οτι μαλλον ειναι classico και χωρις να σου ζητω να δωσεις συγκεκριμενη βαθμολογια ,θεωρεις (και απο τα δυο βιντεο,οχι μονο το πρωτο ) οτι ειναι πουλι τελικα για πανω απο 88 β ; και ασε τα δεν εχω πειρα ακομα ... αν περιμενουμε να γραψουν εδω οι πεπειραμενοι .....

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Ναι Χρηστο ... γνωριζω για τις διαφορες των ομοσπονδιων στις φισες .
Η USTF χρησιμοποιει την FOCDE.
Αλωστε ο Valellunga στην απαντηση σε σχολιο επικριτη του για το πουλι, αναφερει οτι  αυτο βαθμολογηθηκε απο κριτη της FECC.

_"sebavall1 3 years ago 
The accredited and experienced judge from Spain's FECC who came to California and scored him thought he was a timbrado and awarded him 88 points. ...?"_

Βεβαια μεσα σε 3 χρονια πολλα αλλαζουν.  Ισως θα επρεπε να γραψω «εκει & τοτε» 
Γιατι η βαθμολογια δεν βγαινει απο υπολογιστη. Απο ανθρωπους βγαινει... Και η κριση ολων δεν μπορει να ειναι παντα ιδια  ...

----------


## orion

> Χρηστο υποθετω αυτο στην αμερικη θα ειναι κατα fosde .Με δεδομενο οτι μαλλον ειναι classico και χωρις να σου ζητω να δωσεις συγκεκριμενη βαθμολογια ,θεωρεις (και απο τα δυο βιντεο,οχι μονο το πρωτο ) οτι ειναι πουλι τελικα για πανω απο 88 β ; και ασε τα δεν εχω πειρα ακομα ... αν περιμενουμε να γραψουν εδω οι πεπειραμενοι .....


  καταρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί εκτροφείς συνεχόμενης γραμμής timbrado οι οποίοι ανήκουν στην FOCDE. Τώρα το πουλάκι αυτό στο αφτί το δικό μου ακούγεται φτωχό ως προς το ρεπερτόριο (ίσως και για αυτό το 88, όχι ότι δεν λέει καλά αυτά που λέει), ίσως είναι κάτι σαν πρώιμο intermedio σε αρχική φάση διαλογής γραμμής (λέω εγώ τώρα), δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να το χαρακτηρίσουμε clasico πάντως... επίσης δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για εκπαίδευση της γραμμής αυτής αν και μου κάνει μάλλον οπισθοδρομικό για intermedio.

----------


## jk21

> καταρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί εκτροφείς συνεχόμενης γραμμής timbrado οι οποίοι ανήκουν στην FOCDE


ναι ειναι δεδομενο αυτο ,ακομα και στην πατριδα μας .Ο συλλογος της βορειου ελλαδος (ΣΥΚΒΕ ) βαθμολογει τα πουλακια του ,με βαση αυτη τη φυσα και αρκετοι εκτροφεις του εχουν classico .Ο ΕΛΣΥΤΙ  εδω στην αθηνα και ο ΦΩΔΠΩ  στα δωδεκαννησα χρησιμοποιουν τηs foe και ο ΕΦΣΙΤ απο οτι ξερω και λογω της γραμμης των πουλιων του ,της fosde

----------


## serafeim

Αυτο επισης ειναι ενα πουλι 90 ποντους δεν ξερω απο ποιον βαθμολογημενο παντως μου αρεσε πολυ!!!

----------


## jk21

Championvogel Deutsche Meisterschaft 2011  

στο γερμανικο πρωταθλημα το 2011 .το γραφει αν δεις κατω απο το βιντεακι στο youtube .αν καταλαβαινω καλα ,πρεπει να ειναι πουλακι της intermediate γραμμης .Αρκετα καλο θα ελεγα !!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι κλασικό ... αλλά είναι πράγματι ωραίο πουλάκι . Βέβαια δεν είναι τυχαία πρώτο αλλά έχει κάτι γλυκό στην φωνή του.

----------


## serafeim

Σκεφτομαι να το βαλω στα μικρα αυτο το βιντεακι αξιζει?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Ολα τα πουλια του ειναι αξιολογα ... και ο ηχος των videos που ανεβαζει ειναι πολυ καθαρος, με ολοκληρο το τραγουδι τους και οχι μεμονομενες νοτες ...

http://timbrado-espanol-online.de/Startseite.htm
http://www.youtube.com/user/timbrado2010?feature=watch

----------


## jk21

Nαι Σεραφειμ .Ειναι καλο και ο Γιαννης ειπε αυτο που ηθελα να εκφρασω και γω και δεν το εκανα .Εχει μια γλυκητιτα στον ηχο του που σε τραβα ,ανεξαρτητα αν σου αρεσει η μια ή η αλλη γραμμη των τιμπραντο

----------


## serafeim

Απο αυριο αρχιζει εκπαιδευση τοτε!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

εχουν διακοπες τωρα . σε 10 μερες 



> Απο αυριο αρχιζει εκπαιδευση τοτε!!


http://edu.klimaka.gr/leitoyrgia-sxo...-diakopes.html
*ΕΠΙΣΗΜΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΙΕΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΩΝ**- Από τη Μ. Δευτέρα μέχρι και την Παρασκευή της Διακαινησίμου (διακοπές Πάσχα)*

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ λες? να τα πλακωσω στα αρνια, κοκορετσια, κοντοσουβλια και σπλιναντερα? και μετα παμε για μαθημα?
μπαααα αν κρινω απο τον εαυτο μου στουρναρια θα γινουν  ::

----------


## jk21

οποιος την σκαπουλαρει απο το διαβασμα δεν λεγεται στουρναρι ... τεμπελακος λεγεται και ο συνδιασμος εξυπνος τεμπελακος ,ειναι μοδα στις μερες μας κυριε .... !!!

----------


## serafeim

Τεμπελακο δεν με λες!! λιγο πυροτουβλο ομως θα με ελεγα !! ^_^
Αυριο θα βαλω το βιντεακι και θα βγαλω βιντεο τα μικρα να δουμε αντιδρασεις και να δουμε αν μπορουν να μαθουν τιποτα τα κακομαθημενα!!
Ολη την εβδομαδα τρωνε (σπανακι,καροτο,πιπερια,μηλ  ο,αχλαδι,μπροκολο,μηλοξυδο και σεσκουλο), ελεος ποια θα τα στροσω στο ακουσμα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.




> Απο αυριο αρχιζει εκπαιδευση τοτε!!


Aσε τον Δημητρη να λεει Σεραφειμ....
Κανε γρηγορα γιατι η ταξη σχεδον γεμισε !!!!

----------


## yannis37

και μην ξεχνάμε οτι το cd αποτελεί το κερασάκι............ και οχι την τουρτα

----------


## serafeim

χαχα Γιωργο μακαρι να γεμιζε κα ινα ειχα τοσα αρσενικα μικρα!!  :Happy: 

Γιαννη δεν το ξεχναμε αλλα αν εχεις εναν αρσενικο και αυτον στην αναπαραγωγη αν βαλεις τα μικρα εκει οταν τα ακους τα μικρα θα νομιζεις πως εχει γρατζουνιες το cd και γι αυτο κολαει!!  :winky: 

Υ.Γ. : Ειναι σε αναπαραγωγη και κολαει καποιες νοτες τωρα, ελπιζω μην του μειενι χουσουρει!!! ^_^

----------


## jk21

το cd οτι ειναι κερασακι μονο και ουτε καν παστα ,αν οχι τουρτα  ,θα μας το αποδειξουν οι κορυφαιοι του χωρου ,οταν θα ανεβαζουν πουλακια τους στο youtube  χωρις τουμπερλεκια και κλασσικες μουσικες ... αλλιως εγω το καταλαβαινω κοιταξτε τι καλο πουλακι εχω ,αλλα σιγα μην σας δωσω το τραγουδι ... ετσι για να τα λεμε ξεκαθαρα σε γνωστους και αγνωστους που με διαβαζουνε !

----------


## serafeim

Συμφωνω Δημητρη δεν το ειχα σκεφτει καθολου ετσι!!!

Το βιντεο παιζει τωρα και τα μικρα σαλιαριζουν ακουγοντας το!!! Το θεμα ειναι ποση ωρα να το βαζω? μιση? μια? δυο? τρεις?15 λεπτα?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ...
> 
> Το βιντεο παιζει τωρα και τα μικρα σαλιαριζουν ακουγοντας το!!! Το θεμα ειναι ποση ωρα να το βαζω? μιση? μια? δυο? τρεις?15 λεπτα?


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post543914

----------


## serafeim

6 ΩΡΕΣ συνολικα? πωπωπωπωπω πολλες βρε παιδακι μου το βιντεο ειανι μονο 8 λεπτα πως θα το φτιαξω?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Θα το κανεις mp3 και θα το παιζεις επαναλαμβανομενο απο mp3 player
το καλυτερο ειναι να "συρραψεις 2 φορες το κοματι εχοντας καποιο μικρο κενο αναμεσα και στο τελος.
Καλο θα ειναι να επιλεξεις και 1-2 αλλα  κομματια ... οχι μονον ενα

----------


## serafeim

αχα.... Δηλαδη να βγαινει 3 ωρες ετσι αλλα να εχει και αλλα κομματια? σωστα γινεται κι ετσι αλλα δεν ξερω ακουστικα ποια ειναι καλα για να πετυχω το καλυτερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα !! :/ για intermidiate!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.


Aυτα που ειναι καλα στο αυτι σου, ειναι σιγουρα τα καλυτερα κομματια (εχουν δεν εχουν βαθμολογια καλη)

----------


## Rovaios

Άλλο ένα καλό βιντεάκι για τα timbradakia μας .... 





Πολύ ωραίο δείγμα ,  από ένα καλό εκτροφέα που δεν φοβάται να μην του κλέψουν τις φωνές !!!

----------


## orion

> Άλλο ένα καλό βιντεάκι για τα timbradakia μας .... 
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο δείγμα ,  από ένα καλό εκτροφέα που δεν φοβάται να μην του κλέψουν τις φωνές !!!


Αυτό ακριβώς!!! μου αρέσει και μένα!

----------


## jk21

ο φιλος που εχει ανεβασει το βιντεο ,ειναι στον ΦΩΔΠΩ και ειχε και επιτυχιες στο διαγωνισμο!!! Η σχετικη τετραδα ... δυστυχως αυτη τη φορα  με τη συνοδεια κλασσικων οργανων

----------


## johnrider

και για ποιον λόγο το προβάλεις δημήτρη δεν χρειάζεται. άμα θέλω να ακούσω κλασική μουσική θα βάλω αυτό.

----------


## panos70

πολυ καλο

----------


## jk21

κατω απο την κλασσικη ομαδα ,υπαρχει κατι πολυ καλο και εδω καθε τι καλο ,προβάλλεται  ! 

αξιζει να το ακουσουμε και να πουμε μπραβο στο παιδι για την προσπαθεια να εκπαιδευσει ετσι τα πουλια του  .Μπορει να μην μας φανει χρησιμο για να εκπαιδευσουμε τα πουλια μας  , αλλα δεν πειραζει .Οταν θα γινει κατανοητο οτι το χομπι θα επεκταθει με μοιρασμα της γνωσης ,ισως το ακουσουμε και χωρις το υποστρωμα .Και αυτο και πολλα αλλα !

----------


## lee

> Άλλο ένα καλό βιντεάκι για τα timbradakia μας .... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο δείγμα ,  από ένα καλό εκτροφέα που δεν φοβάται να μην του κλέψουν τις φωνές !!!


γιατι ειναι δικες του? cd ειναι gran tenor 2!!!!!!!!! και απλα το ανεβασε!
καλο καλοκαιρι

----------


## Rovaios

> Οταν θα γινει κατανοητο οτι το χομπι θα επεκταθει με μοιρασμα της γνωσης ,ισως το ακουσουμε και χωρις το υποστρωμα .Και αυτο και πολλα αλλα !


Στο GBC , υπάρχει ο σπόρος . 

Ας φροντίσουμε όλοι μαζί να να βλαστήσει .

----------


## jk21

> γιατι ειναι δικες του? cd ειναι gran tenor 2!!!!!!!!! και απλα το ανεβασε!
> καλο καλοκαιρι



Μακαρι να υπαρχουν πολλοι που τα ανεβαζουν και δεν τα κρατανε για την παρτη τους ! αυτος εκανε εστω αυτο

----------


## Rovaios

Αν πράγματι δεν είναι δική του εγγραφή καλό θα ήταν να το γράφει στο βιντεάκι για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων . 
Βέβαια και μόνο που το μοιράζεται  και δεν το κρατά ως επτασφράγιστο μυστικό είναι και αυτό κάτι !! 

Αποστόλη ευχαριστούμε για την διευκρίνιση !!

----------


## dimitris133

καλημέρα.........το παιδι που εχει ανεβασει το βιντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=pWaV0Jl17cM δεν εχει γραψει πουθενα οτι τα πουλια που ακουγονται μεσα ειναι δικα του.εκατσε και εφτιαξε ενα cd για να βοηθησει ολα τα παιδια που θελουν να ασχολειθουν με αυτο το χομπι...το canario timbrado espaniol.ειτε γιατι δεν εχουν δασκαλο ειτε γιατι θελουν να εφαρμοσουν την εκπαιδευση των καναρινιων τους με cd.....διαφημιση δεν εχει κανει ποτε εξαλου απο ενα βιντεο δεν κανεις διαφημιση...αν εκανε διαφημιση θα εβαζε τις βαθμολογιες που εχει απο τα πουλια που εχει κατεβασει στους διαγωνισμους......και να ξερετε οτι οποιος και να επικοινωνησει που να μην τον ξερει οτι αυτος εφαρμοζει στα πουλια του απο τροφες,βιταμινες,εκπαιδευσ  η,και πολλα αλλα θα του τα πει χωρις να κρυψει απολυτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.....

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη απο οτι ακουσαμε και πιο πανω ,ειναι γνωστο cd ηδη στους εκτροφεις .Το οτι το ανεβασε το συγκεκριμενο παιδι και για τους απλους χομπιστες και επισκεπτες του youtube ειναι προς τιμην του .Το οτι το ειδε και ο Νικος ο Rovaios και μας το επισυναψε ,επισης μια πολυ καλη κινηση ! περιμενουμε αντιστοιχες απο αυτους που το γνωριζανε και δεν ειχε τυχει να μας το δειξουν ....  Σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλα αντιστοιχα ενδιαφεροντα !

----------


## dimitris133

βεβαιως και υπαρχουν αλλα δεν τα ανεβαζουν Δημητρη.....ειναι μετρημενοι στα δαχτυλα του ενος χεριου αυτοι που οτι εχουν το ανεβαζουν .........

----------


## jk21

η εποχη του μυστικισμου των μεσαιωνικων εποχων ,εχει περασει ανεπτιστρεπτι .Οσοι δεν θελουν να μεινουν σε αυτη και να γινουν απλα κομματι της ιστοριας ,θελουν δεν θελουν θα μπουν στην <<  κοινωνια της πληρφοριας >> και του μοιρασματος της γνωσης !

η επιτυχια εχει αξια ,οταν την κανεις πολεμωντας με τα ιδια οπλα !

----------


## tasosziak

γεια σου φιλε δημητρη  ειδα τα μηνυματα σας  και για αυτο το λογο σας   γραφω,το βιντεο που ανεβασες μου το εφτιαξε ενας καλος μας φιλος  κ το εκανε ετσι οπως νομιζε αυτος ,αν πας σε ολα τα βιντεο μου θα   δεις οτι εχω την συγκεκριμενη τετραδα που κερδισε το διαγωνισμο χωρις   μουσικη υποκρουση δεν κρυβω κατι απο κανεναν και οσο για το βιντεο της   εκπαιδευσης το ανεβασα γιατι καποια παιδια μου ζητησαν ενα cd για να   εκπαιδευσουν δεν ειπα σε κανεναν οτι ειναι δικες μου η φωνες.. φιλικα  τασος..

----------


## jk21

ΤΑΣΟ λες να μην τα εχω δει τα υπολοιπα; εκτος απο τη συγκεκριμενη κριτικη ,ειδες στα υπολοιπα που ειπα να την συνεχιζω; μαλλον το αντιθετο  . Δεν σε ξερω προσωπικα ,αλλα παρακολουθω τους νεους εκτροφεις με επιτυχιες και θα ηθελα να τους εχω ολους ενεργους εδω ,ωστε ολοι μαζι να βοηθησουμε ολοενα και περισσοτερα παιδια να μπουνε στο χομπι .Ολοι οι συλλογοι πανελλαδικα που εχουν καναρινια τιμπραντο ,εχουν ενα πολυ καλο επιπεδο και ειναι στο χερι μας ,σταδιακα να διακριθουμε σαν χωρα και παγκοσμια .Δεν θα βοηθησω εγω τα νεα παιδια ,οντας απειρος σε εκπαιδευση και στα βαθυτερα του ειδους αλλα εσεις .Να ειμαι ειλικρινης ,ολα οσα εγραψα με την σειρα που τα εγραψα ,ηταν για να σε οδηγησω στο να εμφανιστεις και εδω ενεργα και να συνεχισουμε να σε εχουμε κοντα μας .Οπως θα ηθελα και ενα αλλο καλο φιλαρακι εκει κατω (αυτον που με βοηθησε να ξεκινησω με το ειδος και να εχω στην πορεια ορεξη να ασχοληθω περαιτερω ) που ειναι μελος μας ,αλλα οχι συχνο και ενεργο ! ολους σας θελω ,οπως και καποια αλλα παιδια που ειχα γνωρισει καποτε στο φορουμ του Δημητρη και ειναι πια κορυφαιοι στον αντιστοιχο συλλογο της Αθηνας .Το gbc σας θελει κοντα ,οχι για να << παρει >> τις γνωσεις σας  ,αλλα για να την μοιρασει στα τοσα παιδια που την θελουν ως λιπασμα στα ονειρα τους ,πανω στην εκτροφη του τενορου !

καλως ηρθες και ενεργα στην παρεα μας ,γιατι μελος της εισαι απο καιρο  !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> γιατι ειναι δικες του? cd ειναι gran tenor 2!!!!!!!!! και απλα το ανεβασε!
> καλο καλοκαιρι


Αποστολη, εσυ το εχεις αυτο το cd?

----------


## Rovaios

Και για να μην μείνουμε στην παρεξήγηση με το προηγούμενο βίντεο , 
που ότι και να είναι είναι ένα άριστο εργαλείο εκπαίδευσης που ο κύριος Ζιάκος το μοίρασε απλόχερα !!! 

Ένα ακόμα βίντεο με Α Ρ Ι Σ Τ Ο  , δείγμα της αγαπημένης μας ράτσας !!!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ .... ποστ 67   :winky:

----------


## Rovaios

Σωστός  :: .......... σβήσε ελεύθερα ...

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι ! να το ξαναθυμηθουμε

----------


## tasosziak

ακουστε και την ιδια τετραδα  αν και ειναι  στις αρχες της εκπαιδευσης χωρις μουσικη απο πανω

----------


## orion

ευχαριστούμε Τάσο... να και μια δικιά μου για κόντρα... χαχαχα  :winky:

----------


## jk21

ετσι παιδια !!!! ωραιοι και ακομα πιο << ωραια >> τα τιμπραντακια ! 

στην πορεια θα ηταν χρησιμο να μας λεγατε πως κατα την εκπαιδευση διαλεγεται πουλια για να κανεται τετραδες (τι χαρακτηριστικα πρεπει να εχουν για να ειναι στην ιδια τετραδα ) ,με ποια σειρα και γιατι (πανω κατω ) τα βαζετε κλπ

----------


## tasosziak

ωραιος  ο Chris μακρυα απο μας οι κοντρες ομως χαχα...προς το παρων δημητρη εγω εδω μεσα γυρναω βλεπω και μαθαινω,

----------


## jk21

δωσε θαρρος στο χωριατη   .....    :Rolleye0012:

----------


## lee

> Αποστολη, εσυ το εχεις αυτο το cd?


ολοι στον ΕΛΣΥΤΙ το εχουν και αυτο και το vol 1 και dvd  και ολα τα καλα 
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## orion

> ολοι στον ΕΛΣΥΤΙ το εχουν και αυτο και το vol 1 και dvd  και ολα τα καλα 
> καλη συνεχεια


εγώ δεν τα έχω  :Happy:

----------


## johnrider

ήχοι από το ίδιο πουλί σε διαφορες φάσης τις ζωής του που επεξεργάστηκα.για να ακούσουμε κριτικές.
1) http://chirb.it/7aM85p
2)http://chirb.it/OJkbfc
3)http://chirb.it/AKwhtn
4)http://chirb.it/dhzcgy
5)http://chirb.it/60Ef8n
6)http://chirb.it/5bqNKC

----------


## Rovaios

Άλλο ένα πολύ καλό βίντεο και σχετικά "σπάνιο" , μιας και αφορά μια τετράδα ενός πολύ καλού εκτροφέα την ώρα που διαγωνίζεται . (Διαγωνισμός ΕΛΣΥΤΙ 2011)

Απολαύστε το ..

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ολοι στον ΕΛΣΥΤΙ το εχουν και αυτο και το vol 1 και dvd  και ολα τα καλα 
> καλη συνεχεια


και γιατι τοσο καιρο δεν το ανεβαζες εσυ, να το ακουσουμε να παρεις την δοξα που σου αξιζει? 
τον Χρηστο γιατι τον ριξατε και δεν του δωσατε τιποτα?

----------


## lee

για καλο ειναι  γλιτωσε η τσεπη του το 20αδολαρο!
τωρα το εχει δωρεαν!
καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Αναζητηστε και τα school videos του καναλιου ... παλαιοτερα ειχαμε αναφερθει στο site του συλλογου με το online σχολειο για τις νοτες.

----------


## jk21

για δειτε και αυτα τα δυο παιδια και αξιολογειστε οι πιο εμπειροι 

μαλλον παμε σε ημισυνεχομενο κυριως ρεπερτοριο ,ισως και ασυνεχες

----------


## lee

απο το λαιμο τα εχουν πιασει και κανουν ετσι!

----------


## Gardelius

Δεν εχω ακουσει παλι κατι τέτοιο,,... μια "ανάλυση" απο κάποιο παιδι που ξέρει θα ηταν βοήθεια!

----------


## jk21

> απο το λαιμο τα εχουν πιασει και κανουν ετσι!


 ::   ειμαστε classicaδες και το δειχνουμε 

Με εκανες και γελασα βρε Αποστολη .Ειπαμε περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα .Ο καθενας με τις επιλογες του ....

----------


## Gardelius

> ειμαστε classicaδες και το δειχνουμε 
> 
> Με εκανες και γελασα βρε Αποστολη .Ειπαμε περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα .Ο καθενας με τις επιλογες του ....



Θες να μας πεις αν σ άρεσε?

----------


## jk21

Σαν λατρης των classico timbrado δεν ειναι οτι θα μου αρεσε να τραγουδουνε τα πουλια μου .Απο κει και περα θεωρω οτι classico χωρις floreo και γενικα στολιδια ,δεν εχει ομορφια .Το αν αυτα μπορει με καταλληλη χρηση να βοηθησουν σαν μερος ενος cd εκπαιδευσης ,δεν εχω την εμπειρια να το κρινω και να το πετυχω 

Οπως ως μη καλος γνωστης της idermediate γραμμης και της ασυνεχους ,δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να τα αξιολογησω ως τετοια πουλακια .Περιμενω τους καταλληλους 

τα βρισκω ομως ιδιαιτερα και ενδιαφεροντα και για αυτο τα εβαλα εδω ,ωστε αυτοι που εχουν την γνωση ,να τα αξιολογησουν

----------


## vag21

αφιερωμενο στον λιακο.
με το βιντεο που εβαλες δημητρη θα ακουει ο κοσμος discontinue και θα τρεχει χαχαχα

discontinue των asturias.

----------


## kostas13

το cd που εχει ανεβασει απλοχερα ο Κυριος Ζιακος να μου πουν οι πιο εμπειροι τι γραμμης ειναι?

----------


## jk21

> ακουστε και την ιδια τετραδα  αν και ειναι  στις αρχες της εκπαιδευσης χωρις μουσικη απο πανω



αν εννοεις αυτο ,classico ειναι

----------


## jk21

μαλλον εννοεις ομως καποιο που ειχε ανεβασει για εκπαιδευση ,αλλα νομιζω σε αλλο θεμα .Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι και κεινο classico .θα το βρω και θα σου πω σιγουρα

----------


## kostas13

εννοω στο ποστ 71 που ειναι για εκπαιδευση

----------


## jk21

> Άλλο ένα καλό βιντεάκι για τα timbradakia μας .... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο δείγμα ,  από ένα καλό εκτροφέα που δεν φοβάται να μην του κλέψουν τις φωνές !!!



ετσι εξηγειται γιατι δεν το βρησκα .Αν και το εχει ο Τασος στο καναλι του  ,το ειχε ανεβασει ο Νικος σε μας  στο ποστ 65 και το ειχε παραθεσει εκει στο 71 ο Αποστολης 


Ναι  κυριως classico ρεπερτοριο υπαρχει

----------


## jk21

<< τα σπαει >> !!! 

o ορισμος του classico !

----------


## johnakos32

> << τα σπαει >> !!! 
> 
> o ορισμος του classico !


Σωπα........ που το βρήκες?

----------


## jk21

που να το βρω βρε Γιαννη; εκει που ειναι ολα ... youtube

----------


## jk21

ενα βιντεακι που ειδα ανεβασμενο στη σελιδα της EΛΙΤ στο facebook . Πολυ καλο ! Classico ορισμος !

προσεξτε τις κινησεις του κεφαλιου του .... λες και προσπαθει (ή μαλλον πραγματικα προσπαθει ) να εκφραστει και να μας μεταδωσει οτι νοιωθει

----------


## johnakos32

Αντε για να δουνε καποιοι που με το που δουν κιτρινο , λευκο τιμπραντο το βγαζουν και σκαρτο.....
Ισως ειναι καποια χαμηλοτερα απο τα πρασινα αλλα σιγουρα οχι ολα...

----------


## panos70

> που να το βρω βρε Γιαννη; εκει που ειναι ολα ... youtube


Nαι αλλα ειναι τυχαιο οτι επελεξες του Δημητρη του Κιτσιου ;   :winky:

----------


## panos70

Για ακουστε αυτα τα τιμπραντο και πεστε μου τι γνωμη σας

----------


## johnakos32

0:17, 0:25 υπαρχει καποιο θεματακι κατη την γνωμη μου κατα τα αλλα καλα ... δικα σου ειναι πανο?

----------


## jk21

Πανο θα επελεγα για να παραθεσω εδω ,που θελω να ειναι συγκεντρωμενα για ολους μας ομορφα τραγουδια καθε υπεροχο  πουλακι ειτε ηταν του ανθρωπου που μου χαρισε το πρωτο μου τιμπραντακι πριν 6 χρονια ,ειτε οποιουδηποτε αλλου .Ειτε classico ειτε floreo intermediate ! 

ενα τετοιο intermediate ζευγαρι ειναι και αυτο που ανεβασες και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι και ο πιο ειδικος να το αξιολογησω  ! θα μας πουνε ομως σιγουρα αλλα φιλαρακια

----------


## panos70

οχι αλλα ετσι κελαηδανε και τα δικα μου ,τα δικα μας τα clasico ειναι λιγο διαφορετικα απο τα δικα σας ,ισως διαφορετικος τροπος διδασκαλιας και μαθησης  γιαυτο ηθελα να ακουσω και λιγο τι γνωμη σας πως σας φαινονται ειναι λιγο μικρο το βιντεο βεβαια και ειναι δυο πουλια και δεν ακουγετε καθαρα




> Πανο θα επελεγα για να παραθεσω εδω ,που θελω να ειναι συγκεντρωμενα για ολους μας ομορφα τραγουδια καθε υπεροχο πουλακι ειτε ηταν του ανθρωπου που μου χαρισε το πρωτο μου τιμπραντακι πριν 6 χρονια ,ειτε οποιουδηποτε αλλου .Ειτε classico ειτε floreo intermediate ! 
> 
> ενα τετοιο intermediate ζευγαρι ειναι και αυτο που ανεβασες και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι και ο πιο ειδικος να το αξιολογησω ! θα μας πουνε ομως σιγουρα αλλα φιλαρακια


το ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ φιλος σου γιαυτο το ειπα  :: ,βεβαια οπως ειπες καθε εξαιρετικο πουλι καλο ειναι να το βλεπουμε και να το ακουμε

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το σωστο μερος να το συζητησουμε αλλα καθε πουλι βγαζει και λιγο διαφορετικο ρεπερτοριο , εχει να κανει με αιματα αλλα εχει περισοτερο μεταλλο αλλο λιγοτερο , το καταλαβαινουμε αυτο οταν παιρνουμε πουλια απο διαφορετικους εκτροφεις , πολλες φορες παιζει ρολο και ο δασκαλος αλλα οχι παντα.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ ειναι ενα απο τα πολλα παιδια στο χωρο των τιμπραντο που εχω γνωρισει και ειναι φιλοι μου 

Για το βιντεο που εβαλες ,υπαρχουν και συνεχομενες νοτες (για αυτο δεν θελησα να τα κρινω περισσοτερο γιατι σαν καθαρα intermediate δεν μου φανηκανε )  αλλα τα πουλια ειναι ξεκαθαρα επηρεασμενα απο δασκαλο intermediate .Aς τα πουμε ιντερκλασσικο που λεω και γω  :winky:  .Περιμενω ομως και πιο εγκυρες γνωμες απο τη δικια μου που σιγουρα θα υπαρξουν 

Γιαννη σαφως ειναι ο καταλληλος χωρος να το συζητησουμε πανω σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο βιντεο που εχει παρατεθει .Πιο γενικα καλα ειναι να ειναι σε νεο θεμα

----------


## tasosziak

Ενα βιντεακι και απο τα δικα μου πουλακια

----------


## panos70

> << τα σπαει >> !!! 
> 
> o ορισμος του classico !


Δημητρη ετσι κελαηδαει ο νεος μου  αρσενικος  ,οντως ειναι πολυ καλος (εξαιρετικος) φυσικα τωρα ειναι στην πτερορια

----------


## panos70

Τασο να τα χαιρεσαι πολυ καλα πουλια ,ειναι του 13 η του 14 ;

----------


## tasosziak

> Τασο να τα χαιρεσαι πολυ καλα πουλια ,ειναι του 13 η του 14 ;


 ειναι πουλια του 12 που βγηκαν πρωτα στη ροδο, απλα πριν λιγες μερες βρηκα το βιντεακι και το ανεβασα...

----------


## lee

> ΠΑΝΟ ειναι ενα απο τα πολλα παιδια στο χωρο των τιμπραντο που εχω γνωρισει και ειναι φιλοι μου 
> 
> Για το βιντεο που εβαλες ,υπαρχουν και συνεχομενες νοτες (για αυτο δεν θελησα να τα κρινω περισσοτερο γιατι σαν καθαρα intermediate δεν μου φανηκανε )  αλλα τα πουλια ειναι ξεκαθαρα επηρεασμενα απο δασκαλο intermediate .Aς τα πουμε ιντερκλασσικο που λεω και γω  .Περιμενω ομως και πιο εγκυρες γνωμες απο τη δικια μου που σιγουρα θα υπαρξουν 
> 
> Γιαννη σαφως ειναι ο καταλληλος χωρος να το συζητησουμε πανω σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο βιντεο που εχει παρατεθει .Πιο γενικα καλα ειναι να ειναι σε νεο θεμα


γιατι τα intrerm.. δεν λενε timbre μονο τα discont..... δεν εχουν καθολου

----------


## jk21

δεν διαφωνω ,αλλα στα intermediate o ρυθμος που κυλα το τραγουδι ,εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι πιο αργος .Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ,το δικο μου αυτι ,που δεν ειναι ατομου που ξερει καλα τα τιμπραντο οπως πχ εσυ βρε Αποστολη ,δεν ακουει intermediate οπως το ξερω απο ακουσματα πουλιων εκτροφεων γνωστων στο ειδος στον τοπο μας .Δεν ειμαι απολυτος και χαιρομαι για να μαθαινουν και τα μελη μας σωστα ,να ακουγονται και πιο εμπειρες γνωμες

----------


## jimk1



----------


## timbradofthia

> δεν διαφωνω ,αλλα στα intermediate o ρυθμος που κυλα το τραγουδι ,εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι πιο αργος .Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ,το δικο μου αυτι ,που δεν ειναι ατομου που ξερει καλα τα τιμπραντο οπως πχ εσυ βρε Αποστολη ,δεν ακουει intermediate οπως το ξερω απο ακουσματα πουλιων εκτροφεων γνωστων στο ειδος στον τοπο μας .Δεν ειμαι απολυτος και χαιρομαι για να μαθαινουν και τα μελη μας σωστα ,να ακουγονται και πιο εμπειρες γνωμες


ο ρυθμός στα intermediates ειναι ανάλογα στις φωνές που θα εχει έμφαση να λεει πιο πολυ... δηλαδη εαν λεει πιο πολυ συνεχεις και ήμισυνεχείς νοτες ο ρυθμος θα ειναι γρήγορος... εαν εχει εμφαση στα φλορεος.. δίηχα, κλακς κλπ... ο ρυθμος θα ειναι πιο αργος ..... καταλαβαίνουμε ενα intermediate για τον ρυθμό του και για την τάση του σε συνεχές η ασυνεχές, απ το πως ξεκινά συνήθως το ρεπερτόριο του... δηλαδή  με συνεχές φωνές η ασυνεχές και το κατατάσσουμε αναλόγως..

----------


## jk21

Αρα Γιαννη αυρο που ακουμε στο βιντεο του φιλου απο πτολεμαιδα ,το οποια ειχα σχολιασει ,εσυ το κρινεις ως ενα  interemediate με ροπη σε συνεχομενες και ημισυνεχομενες νοτες;

----------


## timbradofthia

> Αρα Γιαννη αυρο που ακουμε στο βιντεο του φιλου απο πτολεμαιδα ,το οποια ειχα σχολιασει ,εσυ το κρινεις ως ενα  interemediate με ροπη σε συνεχομενες και ημισυνεχομενες νοτες;


ειναι δυο τα πουλια και δεν ξερω αν ξεκινήσανε ετσι εαν ειναι σε αλλο σημείο το βιντεο το ενα εκει ξεκινα με τιμβρε και το αλλο με καμπανα εαν δεν ακουσα λαθος και μετα φλορεος ... και ακούω εκει στο 015-017 κατι που δεν το καταλαβένω καλα... πάλι εαν δεν κανω λαθος και εαν δεν ακούγονται και αλλα πουλια απ το μπακ ραουντ... στην ιδια βαση ειναι ιντερμεντιο με εμφαση στα φλορεος ιδικά το κατω ...

----------


## misalouris

Πολύ καλό Δημήτρη

----------


## timbradofthia

εδω ενα ιντερμεντιο με έμφαση στις ασυνεχές φωνες με αργο ρυθμό.... του ιδιου εκτροφέα που ακούγετε σαφος πιο καθαρα...

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jimk1



----------


## περος

τρομερος εκτροφεας πρεπει να ειναι και τα πουλια του πολυ μελωδικά  τον παρακολουθω και εγω.

----------


## jimk1



----------


## jk21

αλλο ενα ωραιο μουσικο κομματι πιανου με υποκρουση τιμπραντοοο ... Ελπιζω ο κατοχος τους να μην υποστηριζει και αυτος οτι η σωστη εκπαιδευση γινεται μονο με δασκαλο ,αλλα απο την αλλη φροντιζει να αλλοιωνει οτι πιο ομορφο δινουν τα πουλακια του .Γιατι αλλιως μαλλον ειναι ακομα ενας που αγαπαει περισσοτερο το πιανο απο την διαδοση της εκτροφης και της σωστης εκπαιδευσης 

οτι γραφω πανω σε βιντεο ξενου εκτροφεα ,ισχυει το ιδιο για καθε ελληνα που υποστηριζει τη διδασκαλια απο δασκαλο αλλα βαζουν υποκρουση στα βιντεακια τους  .Οσοι λενε οτι αρκει το cd τουλαχιστον απλα δεν θελουν να αφησουν ελευθερη τη δουλεια τους και ειναι δικαιωμα τους ....

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα και τον κατοχο .Γνωστος υποστηρικτης και του cd ,με προσπαθεια διαδοσης του τροπου εκπαιδευσης του .Θα ηθελα καθαρο το κομματι ,αλλα τουλαχιστον αυτος δεν βγαζει αχρηστο το cd (ενα σωστο cd ) σαν τροπο εκπαιδευσης

----------


## jk21



----------


## Vkrmalin

Καλησπέρα! Ας νεκραναστήσω την ανάρτηση αυτή και να ρωτήσω αυτούς που χρησιμοποίησαν CD, τι αποτελέσματα είχαν.

----------


## anonymous

> Καλησπέρα! Ας νεκραναστήσω την ανάρτηση αυτή και να ρωτήσω αυτούς που χρησιμοποίησαν CD, τι αποτελέσματα είχαν.


Περυσι πολυ CD και δασκαλος ... 
Ο δασκαλος επηρεαζει περισσοτερο τα πουλι

Φετος μονον CD (το ιδιο περυσινο)...
Tα πουλια βγηκαν πολυ καλυτερα!!!

(Αναφερομαι σε πουλια γραμμης clasico)

Δυστυχως ενω υπαρχουν απειρα αρθρα για την εκπαιδευση με δασκαλο, κατα περιεργο τροπο υπαρχουν ελαχιστα που αναφερονται σε εκπαιδευση με CD και αυτα οχι με λεπτομεριες που ειναι σημαντικες για την μαθηση.
Και βεβαια, λογω της αμαθειας ή ημιμαθειας, αναπαραγονται αποψεις περι "κοψιματος" του ρεπερτοριου αν εκπαιδευτει το πουλι με το CD.
Αποψη μου οτι, το μεγεθος του ρεπερτοριου ενος πουλιου δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το αν εκπαιδευεται απο δασκαλο ή CD ... 
Η ποιοτητα δε, εξαρταται απο τις γονιδιακες δυνατοτητες του πουλιου και απο το τι ακουει στο περιβαλον που βρισκεται... ειτε απο δασκαλο, ειτε απο CD.
Υπαρχει παλι μια αλλη αποψη οτι με το CD βγαινουν απλα αντιγραφα πουλιων.
Λαθος και παλι κατα την αποψη μου... Υπαρχει σωστος και λαθος τροπος δημιουργιας/χρησης ενος CD.

----------


## Vkrmalin

Γιώργο, ευχαριστώ για την εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη σου.
Όντως λέγονται πολλά στο χώρο και θα ήταν καλό να ξεδιαλύνουμε κάποια πράγματα βασιζόμενοι σε παρατηρήσεις που προέρχονται από την εμπειρία μας.
Στη δική σου περίπτωση, είχες στο CD ολοκληρωμένο κελαήδισμα ή μεμονωμένες φωνές? Ταίριαζε το περιεχόμενο με τις φωνές της γεννεαλογίας των πουλιών ή όχι? 
Αναφέρεσαι σε σωστό και λάθος τρόπο δημιουργίας/χρήσης του CD. Θα μπορούσες να πεις κάτι σχετικά?

----------


## anonymous

> Γιώργο, ευχαριστώ για την εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη σου.
> Όντως λέγονται πολλά στο χώρο και θα ήταν καλό να ξεδιαλύνουμε κάποια πράγματα βασιζόμενοι σε παρατηρήσεις που προέρχονται από την εμπειρία μας.
> Στη δική σου περίπτωση, είχες στο CD ολοκληρωμένο κελαήδισμα ή μεμονωμένες φωνές? Ταίριαζε το περιεχόμενο με τις φωνές της γεννεαλογίας των πουλιών ή όχι? 
> Αναφέρεσαι σε σωστό και λάθος τρόπο δημιουργίας/χρήσης του CD. Θα μπορούσες να πεις κάτι σχετικά?


Ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομη Βασιλη για να δωσω (αν δωσω :-) ) οδηγιες και υλικο. 
Φερε στο μυαλο σου ομως το πως μαθαινουν να μιλουν οι ανθρωποι σε διαφορες φασεις της ζωης τους και σε διαφερετικα περιβαλοντα που θα βρεθουν...  
Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι τα πουλια δεν διαφερουν πολυ σε αυτο! :-)

----------


## Vkrmalin

Κι αυτά που έγραψες Γιώργο ήταν αρκετά. Να δω αν υπάρχουν απόψεις και από άλλα παιδιά.

----------


## kostastim

ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο βιντεο με πολυ καλα πουλια αλλα τα δυο πουλια το 2ο και το 3ο εχουν αρνητικα σημεια
το δευτερο πουλι μας δινει μια ρασκαδα ΕΡΕ που λεμε στο 0,25-0,26 δευτερολεπτο στην οποια νοτα timbre ενω πρεπει το συμφωνω r και φωνιεν i πρεπει να ειναι στο ιδιο υψος τονικα riririririr ενω το πουλι εδω μας δινει R ψηλα και i  χαμηλα δηλ τονιζει εντονα το R της νοτας..οπως επισης στο 0,30-0,31 δευτερολεπτο δινει μια ρασκαδα πολυ μκρη την οποια επαναλαμβανει και αλλου ενα ξυσιμο μικρο βεβαια ............και στο 0,34 μας δινει την μεγαλη ρασκαδα στο φλορεο toui  το πουλι το λεει τσγουι.
το επομενο που στο βιντεο το 3ο πουλι δηλ κανει το ιδιο λαθος μικρο λαθος στο 1,22-1,23 δευτερολεπτο.............κριμα τα πουλια ειναι πολυ καλα ομως

----------


## kostastim

Ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο βιντεο με πολυ καλα πουλια αλλα τα δυο πουλια το 2ο και το 3ο εχουν αρνητικα σημεια
το δευτερο πουλι μας δινει μια ρασκαδα ΕΡΕ που λεμε στο 0,25-0,26 δευτερολεπτο στην οποια νοτα timbre ενω πρεπει το συμφωνω r και φωνιεν i πρεπει να ειναι στο ιδιο υψος τονικα riririririr ενω το πουλι εδω μας δινει R ψηλα και i χαμηλα δηλ τονιζει εντονα το R της νοτας..οπως επισης στο 0,30-0,31 δευτερολεπτο δινει μια ρασκαδα πολυ μκρη την οποια επαναλαμβανει και αλλου ενα ξυσιμο μικρο βεβαια ............και στο 0,34 μας δινει την μεγαλη ρασκαδα στο φλορεο toui το πουλι το λεει τσγουι.
το επομενο που στο βιντεο το 3ο πουλι δηλ κανει το ιδιο λαθος μικρο λαθος στο 1,22-1,23 δευτερολεπτο.............κριμα τα πουλια ειναι πολυ καλα ομως

----------


## jk21

προσθεσα επισημανση στο αρχικο ποστ , που παραπεμπει στο ποστ του Κωστα και την επισημανση των σφαλματων

----------

